# NOW WITH PICS!!! Irene's water BROKE! No contractions but heading to hospital. UPDATE



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Talk to everyone when we get back. Will probably have pics of our new bundle of joy to post too


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

what are you doing typing here... Get your bags and go already


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

CONGRATS, good luck with everything!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOGOGO!!!!  Waiting for the good news!!!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats, and yeah, get going!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

You're so funny!!


Good luck to you both!! <3


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Gratz!!! =)


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats! Hope everything goes well!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

wooooohoooo


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Hope everything goes well, congrats Ant.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

congrats!!!


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

lol...good luck!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats. Hopefully it's a summer solstice baby.


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats!!! 

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Muuuuuuuch more exciting that baby fish story Anthony.

All the best with mom and baby - and dad. Looking forward to pictures


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll put in a prayer for a safe delivery and healthy baby for you 3!

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats!!! for a safe arrival.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

hahah that's so funny.. WATER BROKE gotta log onto bCA to tell them


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> hahah that's so funny.. WATER BROKE gotta log onto bCA to tell them


If I had taken the time to post on her after my wife went into labor the baby would have been delivered at our home. It was too fast.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Good luck and Congarts Bud!


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

For a second there I thought one of his tanks cracked.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

a fish tank named Irene...what a novel idea...wait that was "A Fish Called Wanda" hope all goes well!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I can picture it now,

Irene:
"Honey, my water broke! We gotta go!"
Ant:
"Just a second, gotta log into bca and give an update!!!"


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

target said:


> If I had taken the time to post on her after my wife went into labor the baby would have been delivered at our home. It was too fast.


Never thought about that. Only a "fanatic" would take the time to post before rushing his wife to the hospital 

And the part about another cracked tank from Anthony - just too funny :lol:


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Keep us posted and lots of pictures, Congrats!!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Congratz & can't wait to hear/see the result.
It's always nice to see the next gen.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

*She is here!! Baby "Isabella" pictures!!*

Sorry for the bad cell quality pics but other than looking like Anthony she is Perfect!!!! so huggable and perfect I just couldny get enough of her!! I was blessed to hold this adorable litle bundle  mommy Irene is a star!


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

fkshiu said:


> for a second there i thought one of his tanks cracked.


lol!!!............


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sweet thing ! I am sure Anthony is pretty when he was much younger


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

She's beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

... Cute Little bundle of Joy .....congrats !! You will soon need a tank for her ....may I suggest a 180 gallon !:bigsmile:


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

She is too cute!!!!


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations Anthony and Irene ! Isabella is definitely a bella bambina !


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

She is adorable! Such lovelt eyes already!
Congratulations!!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

She's so pretty! Congratulations to you, Irene, & big sis Felicia! I'm envious of all her hair, my baby girl is 6 months and doesn't have half that much. Beautiful name as well


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

wow bud that's amazing, gets me excited for mine in less then 4 weeks


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats! She's cute, got big eyes.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats and nice name. Cute.she looks like dad.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Very tired but we're finally home. Really recommend Women's Hospital on Oak St. in Vancouver. Great staff & good facilities (private rooms instead of sharing with several other new mom's & babies).

I'll post more pics once I download them off the SD card.

6lbs 11oz
50cm long (20 inches).
Very healthy, happy & alert baby.
Huge eyes.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> wow bud that's amazing, gets me excited for mine in less then 4 weeks


Congrats Shawn, you must be getting excited.



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Very tired but we're finally home. Really recommend Women's Hospital on Oak St. in Vancouver. Great staff & good facilities (private rooms instead of sharing with several other new mom's & babies).
> 
> I'll post more pics once I download them off the SD card.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you, Irene, and Felicia. What does she think of her new baby sister? Glad to hear everyone is doing well.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations! Lucky family, lucky girl!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> Congratulations to you, Irene, and Felicia. What does she think of her new baby sister? Glad to hear everyone is doing well.


Felicia loves being a chia-chia (big sister).

She was in the delivery room and was patting the little baby's hand 30 seconds after she came out of mommy. Felicia was a little trooper. She was scared a little bit when mommy was having her contractions but only covered her eyes. I explained to her that mommy was delivering her little sister and this was a good thing, even with the screaming. My mom held onto Felicia and she didn't cry or anything. Now her favourite thing is explaining to people where her Mei-Mei (little sister) came from with hand motions & sound effects ("pooiit") and everything.

While unconventional, I figured this would help Felicia bond with her new little sister and be educational. In the future, I won't have to explain the "birds & the bees" to Felicia


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to the World, Isabella Rueh Un Shieh. Roughly translated - Isabella = Consecrated to God & Beautiful, Rueh = Thunder, Un = Thanksgiving)



















Proud papa with his new bundle of joy-joy-joy:bigsmile:


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

She's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

She is awesome, beautiful name too~


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

congratulations!! have you already prepared a nursery for her? i think it's time to set up another tank for her room!!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! Congratulations once again!!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

COngratz you guys!!!
Looks like daddies lil girl already!
I love the full head of hair too, I was almost bald when I was born. 
Luckily know I have a full head of hair. 

SHe looks so happy & healthy too.
Keep us posted as thing start to settle down.
Cheers!!!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Congrats!! She's adorable with the dark hair!


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Look at the smile on your face! Congratulations!


----------



## pinhead (Apr 22, 2010)

Congratulations Anthony


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats on the little bundle of joy....


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

shes beautiful congratulations


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

It's been a few years but I thought I'd revive my old thread of my little girl(s). Read through it and had to laugh that I actually took time to post on BCA before driving Irene off to Children's Hospital. What was I thinking???? Need my head examined sometimes.

Our late friend Brian took this photo of "baby" Isabella (just under 3) with a special "sepia" lense a few weeks before he succumbed to cancer. These are some of Brian's last pics and for sure the last he took of my girls. Thanks Brian. RIP.



And here's one of Felicia (almost 6 years old).



Love these pictures and thought I'd repost on this "old" thread to update what Isabella looks like now. She's a total sweetheart and both my girls bring daily blessings and joy into our lives.

For all you BCA parents and soon-to-be parents, enjoy your little ones while they are little. They grow up soooooo fast. Blink and they'll be graduating university and leaving home.

Enjoy.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> It's been a few years but I thought I'd revive my old thread of my little girl(s). Read through it and had to laugh that I actually took time to post on BCA before driving Irene off to Children's Hospital. What was I thinking???? Need my head examined sometimes.
> 
> Our late friend Brian took this photo of "baby" Isabella (just under 3) with a special "sepia" lense a few weeks before he succumbed to cancer. These are some of Brian's last pics and for sure the last he took of my girls. Thanks Brian. RIP.
> For all you BCA parents and soon-to-be parents, enjoy your little ones while they are little. They grow up soooooo fast. Blink and they'll be graduating university and leaving home.
> Enjoy.


Great shots Anthony...and seeing the girls last evening, we can all "confirm" that the girls are as gorgeous as the photos depict  You are right on when you say "Blink and they'll be....... and leaving home". It seems like yesterday that my girls were the same age as your little darlin's. Now my youngest is 24, finished school and travelling in Australia........ and I have grandkids older than your girls.....all this happened in a "blink"
As Anthony admonishes all of you soon-to-be parents and parents of young children...."Enjoy your little ones while they are little".....as busy and stressful as it might seem at the time......these are the best years of your lives :bigsmile:


----------

